# Golden Mystery Snail & Baby RCS



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

The RCS were born about a month ago and now they are big enough and red enough to be captured by a camera. They have been riding on Yo, the Golden Mystery Snail's shell for a while, eating off the algae on the shell and hop off when Yo brings them to the other side of the tank. They are facinating to observe and they started off like a white dot less than 1mm when they were born...Now they are 2mm long and getting redder each day.

In case you cannot find, it the RCS is at the lower right corner of this photo.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool! You feel so proud once you start raising baby shrimp. Love your snail!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Very cool! You feel so proud once you start raising baby shrimp. Love your snail!


thanks, i think this is the first time in my life that my plants and livestock are alive and thriving, this is reassuring.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hah! That's always a happy time! Before you know it you'll be over run with shrimp!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Hah! That's always a happy time! Before you know it you'll be over run with shrimp!


oh, ok, the adults are not pregnant yet....:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

just wait for it!

I've counted between 4-6 females berried at any one time in my tank.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

*Golden Mystery Snail, RCS, Amano*

a comparison for size Amano Vs baby RCS.

I think the Amanos are getting way too aggressive in outright robbing and mugging food away from the babies. they are not even shy in getting food or whenever I approach the tank, they would gather by my usual feeding spot, dancing...this is kind of scary...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahah! Do you only have on tank? You may want to separate the two kinds, though I would think they'd be fine together.


----------



## dethomainee (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks, cÃ*ng lÃºc cÃ*ng hay


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Hahah! Do you only have on tank? You may want to separate the two kinds, though I would think they'd be fine together.


No I am thinking of who to migrate to my sorority tank....most likely the Amanos....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, they will be more likely to survive than baby cherries. 
I will get that spam in a bit, when I get on the computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

